# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger of myoom

## Gastje

De huisarts heeft bij mij ee vergrootte baarmoeder geconstateerd(qua grootte vergelijkbaar met 16 wk zwangerschap).Ik heb als ik plat op mij rug lig ook echt een naar rechts liggend bol buikje.
Ik heb twee keer een zwangerschapstest gedaan maar negatief (gelukkig!) Tevens ben ik aan de pil en gewoon normaal ongesteld gebleven in de stopweken.Het zou evt nog wel kunnen dat ik die een keer te laat heb ingenomen. 
Verder geen klachten, ben zelfs 8 kilo afgevallen en voel me goed.

Volgnes de huisarts kan het naast zwangerschap duiden op een Myoom. Ondanks dat de kans op een zwangerschap theoretisch minimaal is ben ik zo bang dat ik tóch zwanger blijk te zijn.

Ik kan over 3 dagen pas voor een echo terecht...

1. is een zwangerschaptest rond de 16e week betrouwbaar? (heb nl ergens gelezen van niet omdat de placenta geen HCG meer aan zou maken??)
2. Kan ik er van uit gaan dat ik omdat ik gewoon nog ongesteld/onttrekkingsbloedingen heb niet zwanger ben
3. Is een Myoom een reele gedachte? (Ik ben 31 nog niet eerder zwanger geweest en blank)

alvast bedankt!

----------


## Wendy

Hoi gastje,

Hoe is het nu met je? Heb je al een echo gehad? Zo ja, wat is de uitslag?
Ik weet niet zoveel over myomen en ik lees nu voor het eerst dat een zwangerschapstest rond de 16e week niet betrouwbaar is. Dus ik kan je niet de nodige info geven. Ik ben alleen benieuwd hoe het nu met je is.

Groetjes Wendy

----------

